# Solved: Lost Mac OSX disk



## paulholdstock (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been given an old powermac 2.1. I think its about 10 years old. The OS is completey messed up and wont boot.I'm told theres a hidden recovery partition but don't know how to access it.
Can anyone help I'm desperate.
I'd buy a disk if I could find one. Anybody got one forsale?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Who told you that, the previous owner?

It's highly unlikely a recovery partition exists. 

Unfortunately a month too late. I just through out a bunch of old OS CDs.


----------



## paulholdstock (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks anyway.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

The machine is nearly useless, it's not worth (in my opinion) your time.


----------



## paulholdstock (Dec 18, 2008)

Got disk given thanks anyway, problem solved


----------

